# Treiber Win7 für Scanner Lide 30?



## Spacestar (12. November 2009)

*Treiber Win7 für Scanner Lide 30?*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe seit gestern Windows7 Home Premium auf dem Rechner.

Das Win7 läuft einwandfrei.

Habe da nur ein Problem.

Und zwar läuft mein Scanner Lide 30 nicht unter Win7.

Ich habe mich schon "dumm und duselig" herum gegoogelt.

Außer auf der Canon Support Site, habe ich keinen Treiber für Win7 gefunden.

Nur diese Zip Datei funktioniert nicht.


Hat jemand, vielleicht einen Link wo ich diesen Treiber bekommen könnte?

Danke.

Gruß
Spacestar


----------



## david430 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treiber Win7 für Scanner Lide 30?*

die vista treiber dürften auch funktionieren. ich habe den lide 25 und wenn meiner schlechter ist (so vo den zahlen 25 und 30) her und die treiber bei mir funktionieren, dann dürften se bei dir auch funktionieren...

http://de.software.canon-europe.com/software/0027441_0000466.asp?model=

den schon probiert???


----------



## david430 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Treiber Win7 für Scanner Lide 30?*

die vista treiber dürften auch funktionieren. ich habe den lide 25 und wenn meiner schlechter ist (so vo den zahlen 25 und 30) her und die treiber bei mir funktionieren, dann dürften se bei dir auch funktionieren...

http://de.software.canon-europe.com/software/0027441_0000466.asp?model=

den schon probiert???


----------



## Spacestar (13. November 2009)

*AW: Treiber Win7 für Scanner Lide 30?*

Die Treiber auf der Canon Support-Site funktionieren einfach nicht.

Keine Ahnung, woran es liegt.

Bin also noch weiter auf Treiber Suche.


Bin für jeden funktionierenden Link dankbar....


Gruß
Martin


----------



## feivel (13. November 2009)

*AW: Treiber Win7 für Scanner Lide 30?*

mit den canon scannern hatte ich schon öfter auch unter xp treiber probleme, hilft dir zwar nicht weiter. ich würde mal an den support schreiben


----------

